# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Vehicle Simulator > Έτοιμα πλοία >  ε/γ- ο/γ Επτάνησος- STRINTZIS LINES (vehicle simulator)

## GiorgosVitz

Το ε/γ- ο/γ Επτάνησος είναι διαθέσιμο για το vehicle simulator
522.jpg

----------


## puntov

Σε εχυαριστουμε για άλλη μια φορά για αυτή τη καταπληκτική δουλειά που μοιραζεσε μαζί μας !!!

----------

